# Question for the guys plowing with excursions



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hey fellas,

Got a question for ya. I have a 2000 ford excursion 6.8L v10. I bought it from my dad last summer when my little lawn care and landscape business started to grow because it can easily pull a skidsteer unlike my half ton silverado which I use for just pulling around the mowers. The excursion has 200,000 miles on it and is in good shape, hasn't been abused, or driven hard, or pulled anything besides a small boat and occasionally a skid. The truck has been in the family its whole life, dad bought it new in 2000.

I want to put a plow on it. Now I have looked online and seen the ford excursion plow thread on this site but what I want to know is if you guys that have put plows on your X have done anything special to the suspension, or could recommend a plow that seems to work the best on an excursion.

Thanks for the help.

YardBros Outdoors
www.yardbros.com


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

You ask a very broad question...... Type of work (resi's, roads, small/med/large parking lot) would be nice to know.
Something to look it is what local dealer support do you have, do they offer after hours service/parts during storms, etc....


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

I figured I'd left out some crucial info..... Residentials. Not interested in commercial at this point. I've done commercial with a company I used to work for and would much rather plow for my current lawn care customers so i have less risk of losing them in the spring. I have western, snow way, hinkiker, and boss deals all within 15-20 minutes of where I live... Twin Cities area.

Thanks,

YardBros Outdoors
www.yardbros.com


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Well the x is basically a 250. So ballast in the back. If you really wanted to, you could get the xcode front springs or coil over shocks. I would add backup lights if it was me.


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

Ok thanks for the advice. So any mount that fits the f250 super duty should work?

YardBros Outdoors
www.yardbros.com


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

skorum03;1660137 said:


> Ok thanks for the advice. So any mount that fits the f250 super duty should work?
> 
> YardBros Outdoors
> www.yardbros.com


Yes you are correct.

I'd do a 8ft straight blade full trip, never been around Snow Way but the others you mention are all good. Hiniker offers a "C" plow which is great for pulling back from a garage door, etc, it's more money but don't know how much. Here's video:
http://www.hiniker.com/snow_products/movies/cplow.html


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

BUFF;1660139 said:


> Yes you are correct.
> 
> I'd do a 8ft straight blade full trip, never been around Snow Way but the others you mention are all good. Hiniker offers a "C" plow which is great for pulling back from a garage door, etc, it's more money but don't know how much. Here's video:
> http://www.hiniker.com/snow_products/movies/cplow.html


I've looked at those. They are sweet. A little out of my price range right now though unfortunately.

YardBros Outdoors
www.yardbros.com


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

A guy local to me did a straight 7.5' Fisher X-blade with his. His arrangement is funky. He also uses a fisher head gear to hold a Hansen snowblower on the front, so basically he has two setups (one for light snow, one for heavy snow).


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

YardMedic;1660148 said:


> A guy local to me did a straight 7.5' Fisher X-blade with his. His arrangement is funky. He also uses a fisher head gear to hold a Hansen snowblower on the front, so basically he has two setups (one for light snow, one for heavy snow).


At this point I'd prefer to keep it as non "funky" as possible haha but that thanks for the info!

YardBros Outdoors
www.yardbros.com


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

I think it would be slick to have a Fisher Xtreme V 8'6" on there, if it's an F250 front end. That said, I don't do a lot of work on equipment & rely on local dealer support (and we have plenty of Fisher help available around here!). Does kinda depend on what you have available out there


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Whatever u buy, a 8ft is the smallest you'll want for the wheelbase.


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

yeah 8ft is what Ive been looking at. It seems as if it has the front end of an f250 it would handle a V or something bigger than an 8ft if you added some suspension support to the front.

YardBros Outdoors
www.yardbros.com


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

With the right package, a XLS or a WO


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

1olddogtwo;1660535 said:


> With the right package, a XLS or a WO


What do you mean XLS or WO?

YardBros Outdoors
www.yardbros.com


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Western wide out or fisher xls. Or ill add in blizzard 8-10


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

Those wide outs look sweet. Any experience with them?

YardBros Outdoors
www.yardbros.com


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

We have 3 w.o. and 5 predd blizzards. Ummmm. If used properly( cough pat) they are super productive!!


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

What is the most unproductive way to use one? Obviously I'm just looking to get into residential removal so I don't really have a huge use for one but I could definitely see any time in a parking lot having one would be great.

YardBros Outdoors
www.yardbros.com


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

If you're wanting to do your LC customer's a XLS, WO or Blizzard X would be overkill and a waste of money.


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

BUFF;1660637 said:


> If you're wanting to do your LC customer's a XLS, WO or Blizzard X would be overkill and a waste of money.


Yes I know. None of those are even close to being in the budget this year.

YardBros Outdoors
www.yardbros.com


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Not watching out for curbs while the wings are out. That's just about the weak points. So proper training is key and not to put a plow jockey behind the wheel


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

dieselss;1660614 said:


> We have 3 w.o. and 5 predd blizzards. Ummmm. If used properly( cough pat) they are super productive!!


Jeff u need that cough looked add

I've owed two WO in the past.....they're the reason why western made me a custom Vee plow I'll leave it at that


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Easy now.....new wideout owner


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

1olddogtwo;1660704 said:


> Jeff u need that cough looked add
> 
> I've owed two WO in the past.....they're the reason why western made me a custom Vee plow I'll leave it at that


How "custom" can a Vee plow get?

YardBros Outdoors
www.yardbros.com


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

skorum03;1660819 said:


> How "custom" can a Vee plow get?
> 
> YardBros Outdoors
> www.yardbros.com


Well let's put it this way, Western doesn't make a stainless steel plow or one with black wings but they made one for me.


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

1olddogtwo;1660820 said:


> Well let's put it this way, Western doesn't make a stainless steel plow or one with black wings but they made one for me.


Sounds sweet. post a picture.

YardBros Outdoors
www.yardbros.com


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

skorum03;1660827 said:


> Sounds sweet. post a picture.
> 
> YardBros Outdoors
> www.yardbros.com


----------



## 03fordboss (Sep 30, 2011)

Do a search there was a whole thread about it last season.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

I plowed many years with my Ex, i had a western 8ft blade on it. I loved plowing in my EX, doing small resi drives is a pain in that thing though, you cant really back in a push out, so get a back drag blade on whatever plow you get. I didn't add anything to my suspension but i did carry salt in the back which helps offset the plow weight.


----------



## PlowboyVT (Jan 4, 2009)

I have an 8 1/2 ft Fisher straight blade on my 03


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

PlowboyVT;1661653 said:


> I have an 8 1/2 ft Fisher straight blade on my 03


Any suspension help in the front or no?

YardBros Outdoors
www.yardbros.com


----------



## PlowboyVT (Jan 4, 2009)

All stock, no suspension work done. It drops about an inch when the plow is lifted. The Excursion was a back up in case the dump was down. But this year my son will be in the dump truck and I will be in the Excursion.

I traded a 2001 S-Cab f250 for it in 2004. All of the truck side parts that were on the 01 fit the Excursion, which is why I bought the Ex. With 2 young boys @ the time the S-Cab didn't have enough room, the Excursion was the answer.


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

Did you like plowing with the S-Cab more or the X?

YardBros Outdoors
www.yardbros.com


----------



## PlowboyVT (Jan 4, 2009)

skorum03;1661899 said:


> Did you like plowing with the S-Cab more or the X?
> 
> YardBros Outdoors
> www.yardbros.com


Same beast. wheel base on Ex is same as reg cab 350. Been plowin' with 1 ton for so long....there is no need for rear view mirror or bending neck to back up.lol


----------



## nwilson1211 (Nov 16, 2011)

I was running an 03 Excursion V-10 for the last few years with an older Western uni-mount. It worked out great - I pulled the 3rd row seat out, loaded about a pallet of bagged ice melt, has room for a couple guys and some shovels. It was nice to have a sidewalk crew with me plus the ice melt was a nice ballast weight. Only used 4wd a couple times. Didn't have any problems.

Hope this helps. Good luck!

Neil


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

nwilson1211;1683585 said:


> I was running an 03 Excursion V-10 for the last few years with an older Western uni-mount. It worked out great - I pulled the 3rd row seat out, loaded about a pallet of bagged ice melt, has room for a couple guys and some shovels. It was nice to have a sidewalk crew with me plus the ice melt was a nice ballast weight. Only used 4wd a couple times. Didn't have any problems.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good luck!
> 
> Neil


Thats the direction I'm heading. I ended up buying a truck with a plow but would like to eventually switch my ultra mount over to the X and get a new plow for my 250


----------



## nwilson1211 (Nov 16, 2011)

I think that ultra mount would be great on the Excursion. I kinda miss not plowing with mine this year that thing was a beast!


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

nwilson1211;1684375 said:


> I think that ultra mount would be great on the Excursion. I kinda miss not plowing with mine this year that thing was a beast!


Im sure it is nice to plow with. The thing is heavy as hell.


----------



## therabbittree (Dec 17, 2008)

Hoping to have one of my Excursions plowing by end of the month. Picked up a Stainless Boss DXT 9.2' for my gold one. I am gonna do th einstall myself. I will post a thread on it.
Thanks,
Deo


----------



## fordboy (Nov 24, 2005)

Ive always wanted to put a blade on our excursions but have always hadtrucks to use instead


----------

